# Is Kill Bill a bad movie? Due to no original ideas



## Mr.Underhill (Dec 19, 2022)

I mean it just doesnt seem like it does anything new. Like it just feels like Bruce Lee with a woman in it. Thats it.
It just looks so utterly boring.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 19, 2022)

I can't tell you how many times I've watched *Kill Bill*. 

Love it! Time to watch again!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2022)

Like Tarantino's other movies, it's an homage to his favorite grindhouse genres, including martial arts cinema, so of course it's going to echo that.

You could say with equal justification that _Star Wars _is just _The Dam Busters _and _The Hidden Fortress _with spaceships and robots.

I didn't find either of them boring.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 19, 2022)

And Q.T. can do homage with style 👍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## CheriptheRipper (Dec 19, 2022)

Haven't watched it since its release, which I suppose is almost two decades back now. Don't think it needs to do anything new because it's pretty old as is and fewer movies nowadays grant the audience a new experience.
Pretty sure I liked the both of them quite a lot back then.
Unrelated sidenote, TIL what the foot scene is all about.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 19, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> I mean it just doesnt seem like it does anything new. Like it just feels like Bruce Lee with a woman in it. Thats it.
> It just looks so utterly boring.


I haven's seen all of Bruce Lee's films, but quite a few of them. There is quite a bit more of back story (and not just for Uma Thurman's lead character) to it than any Bruce Lee film I have ever seen (all of which I basically liked to a degree).
There's an ironic twist to David Carradine playing the main villain. As per one (disputed, apparently) version, it was Bruce Lee who developed the concept for what became the early '70's TV series Kung Fu, which Lee had hoped to star in. The role went to Carradine.
I can't quite follow you in how the two films are supposed to be boring. I have seen a few Chinese (probably Hong Kong) Kung Fu films which were just plain ridiculous, straying deep into superhero territory.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Underhill (Dec 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Like Tarantino's other movies, it's an homage to his favorite grindhouse genres, including martial arts cinema, so of course it's going to echo that.
> 
> You could say with equal justification that _Star Wars _is just _The Dam Busters _and _The Hidden Fortress _with spaceships and robots.
> 
> I didn't find either of them boring.


I think Flash Gordon was inspiration for Star Wars. But in my defense, i dont like Star Wars outside the 3rd movie since its the only one with a legitimate plot outside "Pew pew you're dead in all Star Wars movie plotline"


----------



## Amon Rudh (Dec 20, 2022)

I think it's very original and a superb pair of films. Each with a different feel. Considering for example https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Basic_Plots it's no surprise the story appears familiar.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 20, 2022)

Just to swing back toward Tolkien a bit, I brought up one of the elements discussed in that book here, if anyone would like to add something:








The "Rule of Threes" As a Structural Principle in Tolkien


I'd noticed the occurrence of groups of threes in a casual way, over the years, but a couple of things caused me to take a closer look. One was Douglas Anderson's note on Bilbo's "third time pays for all" in The Annotated Hobbit, where he says it is a Medieval proverb, and gives a quote from a...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elthir (Dec 20, 2022)

Amon Rudh said:


> I think it's very original and a superb pair of films. Each with a different feel.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 20, 2022)




----------

